# Aus vorhandenem Quellcode das Project erstellen



## schnurpsel (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe den Quellcode eines RCP-Programmes (erstellt mit Eclipse Galileo) sowie alle verwendeten externen Plugins vorliegen. Weiterhin habe ich das Programm an sich zur Verfügung.
Wie ist jetzt das Vorgehen, wenn ich ein entsprechendes compilierfähiges Projekt in Eclipse erstellen möchte?

Meine anfänglichen Ideen haben leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt.
Idee 1: Alle Quellcode-Jars entpackt und auf dieser Basis ein Projekt erstellt. Ist aber eigentlich falsch, da die Quellcode-Jars jeweils für ein einzelnens Plugin stehen.
Idee 2: "Plugin vom existing jar file" - das klingt richtiger, nur hatte ich dann das Problem, dass mir der Quellcode nicht angezeigt wurde. Im Package-Browser waren die Packages vorhanden aber nur namentlich mit einem blassen blauen Packagezeichen.
In den Manifest-Dateien des Quellcodes stehen außerdem die required-bundles nicht drin. Diese bekomme ich jedoch aus den Manifest-Dateien der jars des fertigen Programmes. Ist das Vorgehen in Ordnung?

Muss ich mir die Ordner-Struktur der Plugins manuell zusammenbauen, also immer noch einen src-Ordner erstellen, in den ich dann alles reinkopiere?

Also ich hoffe es wird klar was ich meine. Ist gar nicht so einfach, das verständlich zu beschreiben 

Grüße
schnurpsel


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2010)

Ist es ein OpenSource Projekt? Am besten du checkst die Quellen direkt aus der Quellverwaltung des Projekts aus, da die generierten Source Bundles nur die Quellen, aber nicht die Metadaten und Resourcen enthalten. Du müsstest also den Inhalt der Source Bundles mit dem Inhalt der binary Bundles mischen um zum Ursprung zurück zu kommen.


----------



## schnurpsel (25. Aug 2010)

Mittlerweile wurde der Quellcode sauber ausgecheckt und das Projekt lässt sich problemlos kompilieren.


----------

